# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Tons of recipes.

## IBdmfkr

Here are recipes I've compiled over the last few months, most of them I found when I was dieting for a show because it made me feel better to have something to look forward to eating after the starvation period lol..

Enjoy.

Good sites to look on:
a few good recipe sites 
________________________________________
http://www.recipesource.com/ 
http://www.recipeamerica.com/default.html 
http://www.hertzmann.com/index.php 
http://www.cooksillustrated.com/ 
http://houseandhome.msn.com/food/foodoverview.aspx 
http://www.getrecipe.com/INDEX.HTM 
http://www.my-meals.com/Root/Default.aspx

(These recipes were not produced by me but rather cut and pasted from various boards, I did not save nor care who originally posted them so I will not go back through each one and look for whom to give credit. Do with them as you will and enjoy the great recipes, each and every one of them is health concious and delicious and suitable to different tastes).

Baked Yam with Turkey Meatball Marinara

Necessity is the mother of invention, and this recipe was created when I, as a broke college student, spent all of my money on 6 pounds of ground turkey breast during a sale, only to find out that it tastes like an old tire when grilled like a normal burger. But mix it with a few other ingredients and it's magic. 
Ingredients: 
•	1 lb. ground turkey breast (97-98% lean) 
•	3 medium tomatoes 
•	2 medium yellow or white onions 
•	8 cloves garlic 
•	1 large green pepper 
•	1 large egg white 
•	2 medium yams 
•	Spices (below) 
Instructions: 
Poke some holes in the yams with a fork, wrap them in foil, and bake for an hour at 400 degrees. While they're baking, make the marinara sauce: chop the tomatoes and place them in a pan over medium-low heat. Mix in 4 cloves chopped garlic & 1 chopped onion, and sliced green pepper. Stew with a lid after stirring-in a dash of salt, some oregano & basil. Keep stirring the stuff as you cook the meatballs. 
To make the meatballs, mix these together in a large bowl: ground turkey, 4 chopped garlic cloves, 1 chopped onion, raw egg white, and a dash of salt and pepper (the raw egg white holds them together when they cook). Form into 2-inch meatballs and place on a cookie sheet, throw these in the oven with the yam for 15-20 minutes (also @ 400 degrees). They're done when you can poke them with a toothpick and the juice that comes out is clear, rather than cloudy. 
Cut the baked yams down the center and mash the interior with a fork. Stuff them with the meatballs, then pour the marinara sauce over them (it will thicken when it cools a bit), and then top with grated nonfat Parmesan cheese. Makes 2 servings. 
Macronutrient Profile (each serving): 
•	K/cal: 595 
•	Fat: 6 g (2s, 1.5m, 2.5p) 
•	Carbs: 79 g (13 g fiber) 
•	Protein: 57 g 

Banana Cream Pie

Recipe: 
Pie crust:
2 scoops of Vanilla Ultra Size
&#188; cups Promise Fat Free Butter
1 cups oat flour
1/8-&#188; cups of water
Pie filling:
3 tbsp. cornstarch
&#189; cups baking Splenda
1 cups skim milk
1 cups water
3 eggs whites
2 tsp. vanilla
1 tbsp. Promise fat free butter
1&#189; banana sliced
Meringue:
5 egg whites
1 tbsp. cornstarch
&#188; tsp. cream of tartar
1/3 cups baking Splenda
1 tsp. vanilla
Directions: 
Preheat oven to 350&#176;F degrees.
Pie crust:
Mix dry ingredients together. Gradually add in water until the mixture becomes a dry dough - not sticky! Add more or less water to achieve desired consistency. Spread evenly in pie pan. Take a fork and poke holes in pie crust to eliminate heat bubbles while baking. Bake for 10 minutes. Let cool.
Pie filling:
Mix Splenda and cornstarch together thoroughly and set aside. In medium saucepan, combine milk, water, egg whites, vanilla, and butter, whisk thoroughly.
Add in the splenda mixture and cook on med heat for 5 minutes, stirring constantly with wire whisk. Cook until mixture begins to thicken and bubble. Remove from heat and pour into pie crust that has been lined with the sliced bananas.
Meringue:
Place egg whites in mixing bowl and beat on high speed with an electric mixer until frothy. Gradually add cornstarch, cream of tartar, and Splenda while beating on low speed. Beat on high speed until stiff peaks form. Top pie with meringue and bake for 10 - 12 minutes or until slightly brown.
Servings: 6 slices

Banana Nut Protein Bread

Recipe: 
2 cups of quick oats
8 scoops of Beverly Ultra Size Vanilla
1 cups of baking Splenda
&#190; cups of chopped walnuts
&#188; cups of sugar free vanilla coffee syrup
16 egg whites
&#189; cups of unsweetened applesauce (or substitute &#189; cups of ground apple instead)
4 ripened and smashed bananas
1 tsp. of baking soda
1 tsp. of baking powder
Directions: 
Preheat oven to 325&#176;F degrees. Mix first three dry ingredients together in large mixing bowl. Smash the four ripe bananas in another bowl and then add the eggs, unsweetened applesauce, sugar free coffee syrup, baking soda, baking powder and Splenda with a blender. Blend until smooth.
Gradually add dry ingredients into the bowl, blending constantly on low until completely blended. Spread ingredients evenly into two medium sized bread pans that have been sprayed with nonstick cooking spray. Bake at 325&#176;F for 50-55 minutes.
Servings: 2 loaves (12 slices per loaf)

Beef Taco Salad 
________________________________________
Ingredients 
1 lb. extra lean ground beef
1 onion, chopped
1 package taco seasoning mix (or season meat with chili powder)
1 cup pinto or black beans, rinsed and drained 
4 cups shredded lettuce
6 oz. shredded fat-free cheddar cheese 
2 tomatoes, chopped 
Bunch of fresh cilantro, washed and chopped 
6 Tbsp. light sour cream 
l bunch green onions, chopped 
Salsa of your choice
Optional: Baked tortilla chips, chopped black olives 
Directions 
In a large nonstick skillet, brown ground beef with onion ? cook until well done, not pink. 
Drain off fat and add taco mix with water as per package directions, along with beans and sprinkle of cilantro. Continue cooking according to package directions or until ingredients are thoroughly combined. 
Arrange six individual salad plates starting with a small layer of shredded lettuce, then top with beef/bean mixture, shredded cheese, tomatoes and cilantro. In the center add 1 tablespoon sour cream, sprinkle with chopped green onion and add a dollop of salsa. 
Depending on how many days you went to the gym this week, you can start with a layer of baked chips on the bottom. As a colorful garnish, add a red or green corn chip right in the center. 
Nutritional Facts 
Yield: 6 servings 
Nutritional Facts (Per Serving) 
Calories: 192
Fat: 4 G 
Protein: 20 G 
Carbohydrates: 19 G

Blueberry Bran Muffins

These little treats are made from low-GI carbs, so you don't have to worry about eating one or two after a P+C meal. They also have a bit of flax meal to add moisture, and just a couple of polyunsats. I've been eating these for a while and loving them, so recently I gave them the final test by taking a batch to a dinner party, complete with professors and their wives. Success! They were reduced to crumbs, followed with compliments about their taste, rather than their ingredients. 
Ingredients: 
•	1 cup oat bran 
•	&#189; cup flax meal 
•	4 scoops protein powder, flavor of your choice (I like chocolate with this recipe). 
•	2/3 cup frozen blueberries 
•	1 cup granulated Trans-Plex Sweet-n-Up 
•	1 teaspoon cinnamon 
•	1/4 teaspoon salt 
•	1 teaspoon baking powder 
•	3 jumbo egg whites 
•	1 teaspoon maple extract 
•	2/3 cup water 
Instructions: 
Mix the dry ingredients together in a large bowl, then add the egg whites, extract, and water. Stir until mixed well. Scoop into a muffin pan coated with cooking spray. Bake at 350-degrees for 25 minutes. 
Makes 6 large muffins. 
Macronutrient Profile (each muffin): 
•	K/cal: 176 
•	Fat: 4 g (1s, 1m, 2p) 
•	Carbs: 20g (4 fiber) 
•	Protein: 21 g 

Blueberry Cheesecake

Yes, you read this correctly! Blueberry cheesecake! Just be careful with these things, as it is nearly impossible to put the cheesecake down after you've taken one bite. From my experience, and the stories of my friends who have made them, it's almost impossible to keep an entire cheesecake around for longer than one day. 
Ingredients: 
Crust: 
•	1 cup graham cracker crumbs 
•	&#188; cup ground flax seeds 
•	&#188; cup raw oat bran 
•	1 oz fat-free cream cheese, warmed in microwave 
•	1/3 cup water 
Cheesecake: 
•	2 cups lowfat cottage cheese 
•	&#189; package (52 g) powdered Jell-O instant pudding, cheesecake flavor 
•	3 oz. fat-free cream cheese 
•	3 scoops strawberry whey protein powder* 
•	1 cup frozen blueberries and 4 tablespoons granulated Trans-Plex Sweet-n-Up (*see option 2 below before adding these at this stage) 
Instructions: 
To make the crust, mix crust ingredients in a large bowl. Stir this mixture until it is all the same consistency, then press into a 9-inch pie pan sprayed with Pam, stretching the crust up the sides of the pan. For the rest of the cake, put the other ingredients in a blender. Blend on high until smooth and creamy. 
You might have to blend it in smaller portions, depending on the power of your blender, but resist the temptation to add water, as this makes the cake soupy. Also, more Jell-O mix can be added for more desirable consistency. Pour the blender mixture into the crusted pan, and refrigerate for 1 hour. 
* Blueberry option 2: to make a fancier cheesecake, thaw the blueberries, then stir the Trans-Plex Sweet-n-Up in with them, and use this as a topping for the cheesecake. 
Makes 6 slices. 
Macronutrient Profile (each slice): 
•	258 k/cal 
•	Fat: 5 g (2s, 1m, 2p) 
•	Carbs: 30 g (2 fiber) 
•	Protein: 25 g

----------


## IBdmfkr

Bodybuilding Recipes 
________________________________________
Breakfast


Body building recipe #1


Granola Crunch


1/4 cup granola
1 ½ cup low fat plain yogurt
1 cup strawberries- sliced
1 tbsp brown sugar
1 scoop (2oz) protein powder- vanilla


Pour yogurt into a medium sized serving dish. Add granola and protein powder. Mix together and add brown sugar. Top with strawberries and serve immediately.

589 calories
40 grams of protein
83 grams of carbohydrates
10.5 grams of fat


Body building recipe #2

Breakfast Burritos


2 whole wheat tortillas (Old El Paso)
100 g egg whites
1 oz low fat cheddar cheese
2 tbsp salsa
1/4 cup light sour cream
1/4 cup 1% cottage cheese
½ cup sliced and diced mushrooms
1/4 cup sliced and diced onions
½ cup red pepper trimmed and diced
salsa
1 cup orange juice


In a small mixing bowl, whisk together the eggs, pepper, and cottage cheese. Set aside. Place tortillas in a warm oven. Lightly coat a medium saucepan with Pam and place over medium high heat and heat until hot.

Saute mushrooms, onions, and red pepper until soft. Pour egg mixture over vegetables and cook until firm. Place egg and vegetable mixture over the egg and vegetable down the centre of each warm tortilla. Roll, than top with cheese and salsa. Serve immediately with orange juice.


606 calories
39 grams of protein
81 grams of carbohydrates
14 grams of fat


Body building recipe #3


Cottage cheese and bagel

½ whole wheat bagel
1 tbsp raisins
1 tsp peanut butter
12 almonds
1 cup cottage cheese
1 cup orange juice

In a medium sized mixing bowl, mix cottage cheese, almonds, and raisins until smooth. Toast bagel and spread peanut butter. Serve immediately.

612 calories
40 grams of protein
82 grams of carbohydrates
14 grams of fat


Body building recipe #4


French toast and cottage cheese

2 whole eggs
3 slices whole wheat bread
½ cup 1% milk
½ tsp vanilla
Cinnamon
½ cup 1% cottage cheese
½ can sliced peaches


Beat eggs and add milk. Add vanilla and mix well. Dip bread into mixture and soak well until all the mixture is gone. Brown the bread on each side on a hot non-stick skillet. Sprinkle with cinnamon and serve with a dab of maple syrup. Top cottage cheese with peaches and serve with french toast.


607 calories
41 grams of protein
70 grams of carbohydrates
17 grams of fat


Lunch


Body building recipe #5


Tuna salad sandwich


½ cup of tuna
2 whole wheat slices of bread
½ cup diced celery
2 tbsp mayonnaise miracle light
1/4 cup brown rice
1 tbsp butter- light
1 tbsp lemon juice
2 leaves of romaine lettuce
1 cup cucumber
1 tbsp of chopped parsley
1 tbsp of chopped chives
1 cube of soup base


Cook brown rice according to label instructions but add a cube of soup base to taste once the rice and water start to boil. Meanwhile, mix tuna, celery, lemon juice, and mayonnaise. Mix well until creamy. Add chives and parsley. Spread on whole wheat bread. Add lettuce. Serve with cucumber and rice.

616 calories
39 grams of protein
80 grams of carbohydrates
14 grams of fat

Body building recipe #6


Sweet and sour grilled turkey


4 oz skinless, boneless turkey breast
2 tbsp cider vinegar
1 tbsp brown sugar
1/4 cup orange juice
½ tsp ginger
2 tbsp chopped onions
1/4 clove minced garlic
1/4 cup finely chopped green pepper
1 tsp cornstarch
1 tsp lite soy sauce
1 tbsp finely chopped green onions
1 mandarin
½ cup rice


Cook rice according to package directions. Cook the turkey by first adding salt and pepper if you want and either pan-fry, grill, or broil it. Cook for about 12-15 minutes. In a saucepan, add vinegar, sugar, orange juice, ginger, onions, garlic, and green pepper and heat over medium heat, until onions, pepper and garlic are cooked, about 5-8 minutes. In a small bowl, add the cornstarch and soy sauce, whisk, and add to the mixture, stirring until it is thick, about 30-40 seconds. Remove from heat and stir in the green onions. Serve over the chicken with mandarin slices and rice on the side.

420 calories
27 grams of protein
58 grams of carbohydrates
9 grams of fat


Body building recipe #7


Salmon sandwich

1 can salmon, drained- 4 oz
2 tbsp light mayonnaise
1 tsp horseradish
2 green onions finely chopped
1 tbsp toasted pecan, chopped
Dash of parsley
4 slices whole wheat toast


In a bowl, flake salmon, remove skin. Mash bones with salmon. Stir in mayonnaise, horseradish, onion, pecans and parsley. Serve on whole wheat bread.

563 calories
38 grams of protein
60 grams of carbohydrates
18 grams of fat


Body building recipe #8


Lean roast beef sub

6 " whole wheat bun
4 ounces lean roast beef
1 cup lettuce
1 tomato cut into slices
½ oz low fat cheddar cheese
2 tbsp mustard


Add roast beef, tomato, lettuce, cheese, and mustard to whole wheat bun. Serve with orange juice.

502 calories
43 grams of protein
47 grams of carbohydrates
16 grams of fat


Dinner


Body building recipe #9


Teriyaki chicken


4 oz skinless/boneless chicken breasts
1/3 cup prepared teriyaki sauce
1/3 cup orange juice
1 tsp cornstarch
1/3 tsp ginger
½ tbsp extra virgin olive oil
1 ½ cup small broccoli florets
1 can (8 ounces) sliced water chestnuts
½ cup rice


Cut chicken breasts into 1 1/4" pieces; set aside. In a small mixing bowl, combine teriyaki sauce, orange juice, cornstarch, and ginger; set aside. In a large skillet, heat oil over high heat. Add the chicken pieces and stir fry until they are lightly browned, about 3-7 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the chicken to a bowl, leaving the drippings in the skillet. Reduce the heat to moderate.

Add broccoli to the skillet and stir fry for 3-5 minutes. Stir the teriyaki mixture and pour it into the skillet with the broccoli. Cook the mixture, stirring constantly, until it is thickenedand bubbly, about 2-4 minutes. Add water chestnuts and the cooked chicken. Continue cooking until heated through, serve over cooked rice.


636 calories
48 grams of protein
76 grams of carbohydrates
13 grams of fat


Body building recipe #10


Rainbow trout


I love this body building recipe!!

4 ounces of rainbow trout
1/4 cup onions
Dash pepper
1 tbsp parmesan-dried
½ cup brown rice
7 oz broccoli florets
½ cup corn
1 clove garlic- divide into individual parts
1 cube vegetable base
1 ½ cup cold water

Pour rice into medium sized cooking pot and add water and soup base. Heat until the water boils and then reduce heat to simmer. Cover and do not stir. Set timer for 30-40 minutes. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Wash trout and lay on a slice of tinfoil. Add lemon and sprinkle cheese over trout. Add pepper and wrap trout in the tinfoil.

Place trout on a cooking tray and put into oven for 20-30 minutes. Cut broccoli into bite sized pieces and wash. Put broccoli into a small cooking pot along with garlic and 1/4 cup of cold water. Heat until the water boils and reduce heat and simmer. Cover for 5-8 minutes. Lightly heat corn. Serve trout, broccoli, corn and rice hot.

510 calories
40 grams of protein
72 grams of carbohydrates
11 grams of fat


Body building recipe #11


Glazed pork chops

4 oz lean centre cut pork chops
½ cup white rice
½ tsp Mrs dash
1 tsp mustard
2 tbsp brown sugar
½ tsp cinnamon
½ tsp basil
8 baby carrots


Pre heat oven to broil. Place chops in an oven safe baking dish. Broil until meat is white in color. Cook rice according to package directions. Rinse carrots under cold water. Mix carrots, spice, and 1/4 water in a medium pot. Set aside. Remove chops from the oven and flip them over. Reduce oven heat to 350 degrees Fahrenheit.

Mix mustard, brown sugar, cinnamon and basil. Take chops out of oven and spread with mustard mixture. Return the chops to the oven and reduce the temperature. Bring vegetables to a boil, and simmer until both the chops and rice are done. Once chops are done, serve with rice and vegetables.

559 calories
44 grams of protein
56 grams of carbohydrates
17 grams of fat


Body building recipe #12


Steak and potatoes


A staple body building recipe in every weight lifters menu.

2 whole potatoes
1 cup (250 ml)of corn
4 ounces of top sirloin lean steak
Mrs dash seasoning
Dash of salt and pepper
1 tsp of margarine- light
ÃÂ½ tsp extra virgin olive oil
1 cup of mushrooms


Pre heat oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit. Place potatoes on two separate pieces of foil. Cut potatoes lengthwise but do not cut through. Add half a tsp of butter to each potato and add a dash of salt and pepper. Fold the potatoes in the foil wrap. Set timer for 40 minutes. Place potatoes in the oven. Cook potatoes until the timer is complete or until the potatoes are soft all the way through. Meanwhile, wash and clean steak and mushrooms. Season steak with Mrs dash seasoning. Heat oil in a medium sized frying pan.

Place steak in the pan and pan fry for 5-10 minutes each side. Meanwhile, heat a non stick skillet and saute mushrooms. Once mushrooms are soft, set aside. Once potatoes are done, take out and set aside for 3-5 minutes. Take steak out of frying pan and top with mushrooms. Serve with potatoes.


626 calories
44 grams of protein
79 grams of carbohydrates
15 grams of fat


Body building recipe #13


Chicken and roasted potatoes

4 ounces of skinless/chicken breasts
1 cup (250 ml)of corn
2 tsp of Mrs dash lemon and herb seasoning- separated
2 large potatoes
Dash of ground pepper
2 tsp extra virgin olive oil
1/4 tsp rosemary


Pre heat oven to 375 degrees Fahrenheit. Wash and place chicken on an oven safe baking dish. Sprinkle Mrs dash on each side of the chicken. Set timer for 45 minutes. Place in the oven. Cut potatoes into cubes and place in a plastic bag.

Add oil and spices and toss to coat. Place potatoes on a separate baking dish and place in oven beside chicken for 20-30 minutes or until cooked through. Cook corn according to package directions and serve with chicken and potatoes.


555 calories
43 grams of protein
61 grams of carbohydrates
15 grams of fat

Mid morning and mid afternoon meals


Body building recipe #14


Granola and Yogurt


1 granola bar -Quaker
½ cup blueberries
1 tbsp brown sugar
1 cup low fat natural yogurt
1 apple
1 cup 1% milk


Add strawberries and brown sugar to yogurt and mix well. Serve with apple, granola bar, and milk


582 calories
23 grams of protein
96 grams of carbohydrates
11 grams of fat


Body building recipe #15


Bagel and cream cheese


1 whole wheat bagel
1 tbsp peanut butter
1 cup cottage cheese
½ cup strawberries


lightly toast bagel and add cream cheese. Mix strawberries with cottage cheese and serve with bagel.


636 calories
45 grams of protein
84 grams of carbohydrates
15 grams of fat

Body building recipe #16


Power drink I


1 scoop protein powder (2oz)- 22 grams protein, vanilla
1 cup orange juice
1 medium banana
1 ÃÂ½ cup 1% milk

Blend all ingredients for 1 minute or until smooth.


487 calories36 grams of protein74 grams of carbohydrates6 grams of fat

Body building recipe #17


Banana strawberry smoothie


1 scoop protein powder (2oz)- 22 grams protein, vanilla
2 ice cubes
1 cup low fat plain yogurt
1/4 cup strawberries
1/4 sliced banana


Place all ingredients in a blender for 1 minute or until ice is blended.


259 calories
28 grams of protein
31 grams of carbohydrates
3 grams of fat

Body building recipe #18


Cottage cheese and peaches

A simple yet effective body building recipe.


1 cup 1% cottage cheese
½ can sliced peaches
1 English muffin
1 tbsp peanut butter
1 cup orange juice


Add peaches to cottage cheese. Add peanut butter to English muffin and serve with orange juice.


561 calories
39 grams of protein
70 grams of carbohydrates
14 grams of fat

----------


## IBdmfkr

BuddyBoy's Breakfast Fritters 
________________________________________
try these out u guys.. pretty tastey, kinda like a corncake or kfc muffin 

.5 c quick oats 
.5 c old fashion oats (or you can use just 1 c old fashion and grind 
them in a food processor 
6 egg whites 
3 tbs corm meal 
.5 tsp salt 
.5 tsp baking powder 
< 1 tsp of maple syrup, or your favorite sugar free syrup 

spray your griddle with non stick spray, and cook away! 
makes about 5 good sized corn cakes 
I ate mine in the morning with fat free meatless low carb "meat" patties grilled with a little bit of olive oil.. 

add protein powder to your taste and needs 

also a good batter to use for enchiladas? stuff with your favorite lean cuts of meat and bell peppers 

Breakfast Pizza
Not really a breakfast food, but DAMN it's tasty. It's super-easy to make and ridiculously high in protein (and fat ). You could easily reduce the fat content by using lean ground meat, egg whites, skim milk, and fat-free cheese, making this an excellent meal, even when trying to lean up.

Here is what you need:

13"x9" cooking pan
1 can crescent rolls
1 lb sausage or ground beef (sausage tastes better in this)
4 eggs
1/4 cup milk
shredded cheese (cheddar tastes best)

Spray the pan with some canola oil or whatever tickles your fancy as an anti-stick agent. Take the raw crescent rolls out of the can and use them to line the bottom of the pan, squishing and molding them as necessary so that there are no cracks in the dough. Take the (browned and drained) meat and crumble it onto the rolls. Beat the 4 eggs with the milk and pour them over the meat and rolls. Spread enough cheese over the mixture to cover everything up. Bake at 375 for 20 minutes. 

*Cauliflower Mash*

Recipe:
6 C. Cauliflower (Approx. 2 Heads)
½ C. Fat Free Sour Cream 
1/8 C. Fat Free Cream Cheese
1/8 C. Low Sodium Chicken Broth
Salt And Pepper To Taste 
Optional:
¾ C. Fat Free Cheddar Cheese Or Parmesan Cheese
1 Tsp. Paprika
*Top with Low Sodium Molly Mc Butter or "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter Spray"
Directions:
Pre Heat oven to 400 degrees. Trim hard stems and leaves from cauliflower. Cut flowerets from stem (discard stem) and place in rolling boil of salted water for 15 minutes until tender. DRAIN WELL.
Place hot cauliflower in food processor with large blade. Pulse the cauliflower while adding fat free cream cheese, chicken broth and fat free yogurt. Add salt and pepper to taste. Spoon the cauliflower mash into oven-proof casserole dish sprayed with non stick cooking spray and if you want, sprinkle the top with cheese.
Dash the top of casserole with paprika. Place in oven for 5 - 8 minutes until cheese has melted. Serve hot and top with Molly Mc Butter or "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter Spray."
Servings: 10 1/2 cup servings

mock mashed potatos 
________________________________________
*Mock Mashed Potatos*
Ingredients:
4 cups cauliflower florets 
2 tablespoons fat free butter spray 
2 tablespoons fat free half n half 
salt and pepper to taste
you can add some ff sour cream if you want 1 tbs

Directions:
1. Steam cauliflower until soft.
2. Puree cauliflower and mix in remaining ingredients. 
3. If desired, sprinkle with parsley. 
Yield: 4 servings, Serving Size: 1 cup
Nutrition Information: 35 calories, 
0g fat, 0g sat. fat, 0mg cholesterol, 75mg sodium, 6g carbohydrate, 3.5g fiber, 2g protein.


Cheesecake Recipes

Ripped Rich's Chocolate Cheesecake Smoothie 
Ingredients: 
In a blender add: 
1 cup fat free cottage cheese (don't worry it's very smooth and creamy when blended).
2 tablespoons fat free sugar free chocolate instant jello pudding.
1 teaspoon cocoa
6 ice cubes
12-14 oz fat free milk
Nutrition Facts: 
Calories = 360
Protein = 42 grams
Carbs = 44 grams
Fat = 0 gram
Additional Directions: 
1.	Add 2 tablespoons of Power Butter Sport for a peanut butter cup smoothie. This adds 200 cal, 17g fat, 7g carbs, and 7g protein. 
2.	Use butterscotch instead of chocolate pudding for a Butterfinger smoothie. 
3.	Add a scoop of vanilla 100% whey protein and 4oz more of milk for more protein. This adds 150 cals, 1g fat, 6g carbs, and 28g protein - Wow, 72 grams protein!
Blend until smooth. 

High Protein Cheesecake 
Ingredients: 
3/4 cup of fat free cottage cheese
1/2 scoop of protein powder (vanilla flavor works best)
1 packet of Splenda (optional)
1 tbsp sugar free instant pudding mix (cheesecake or vanilla flavor)
4-5 tbsp of fat free milk or water (helps thin out mixture)
Directions 
1.	Combine all the ingredients in a food processor or blender and mix for about 1 minute until smooth. 
2.	Top with sliced almonds, strawberries, or nothing at all. 
3.	Chill for 20 minutes. Enjoy!
Nutrition Facts: 
Depending on what types of ingredients you use, this recipe will have about 200 calories, 30-35g of protein, and less than 2 grams of carbs!

Elaine Gottschall's Cheesecake 
Ingredients: 
2 cups dry curd pressed cottage cheese (fat percentage optional)
3 eggs
1/2 cup yogurt (any percentage of fat)
1/3 cup honey
1 tsp. grated lemon peel
1-2 tsp. vanilla
Ingredients: 
1.	Preheat oven to 350. 
2.	Combine ingredients and process until satin smooth. 
3.	Pour into loaf pan and bake 30 minutes or until edges are slightly browned. 
4.	Cool and refrigerate for several hours. 
5.	Top with fresh or cooked drained berries or fruit of choice.
Nutrition Facts: 
Serves 8.
148 calories per serving
12.65 g of protein
20.5 g of carbs
2.5 g of fat 
From "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gottschall.

Boffo234's Sweet Potato Cheesecake 
Ingredients: 
Fat Free Cream Cheese
Splenda
2-3 egg whites
1-2 sweet potatoes
Directions 
1.	Mix the following using a mixer, 1 small container of fat free cream cheese, and Splenda. 
2.	When those two are nice and creamed together, add in some egg whites (experiment with this, but I'm willing to bet about 2-3 would do). Continue to mix, while scraping the sides of the bowl to get all the ingredients to mix well. Feel free to add whatever other seasoning you would like also (cinnamon and nutmeg work well). 
3.	Boil 1 or 2 sweet potatoes (yams), then mash them into a pretty smooth consistency, add them to the mixing bowl, and mix well. 
4.	When all is mixed, depending on how many carbs you want in this meal, you can add some breading in the bottom of a pie/cake pan (I did not and it turned out great). Then, pour the mixture into the pan, pre-heat the oven to 350 Fahrenheit. Bake at 350 for 1 and a half hours (1 1/2). 
5.	Depending if you like your cheesecake hot or cold, chill in the refrigerator, or indulge in it at once!

Emma-Leigh's Cheesecake 
Ingredients: 
Basic Cheesecake:
250g 97% fat free ricotta (296 cals, 8g carbs, 21.5g protein, 5.5g fat)
500g creamed cottage cheese (477 cals, 4g carbs, 87.5g protein, 12g fat)
9 egg whites (108 cals, 28g protein)
Then, you decide what flavor you want. For example: 
Black Forest:
200g fat-free, sugar free yoghurt (80 cals, 11g carbs, 8.5g protein, 0.2g fat)
50g chocolate protein powder (192 cal, 7.4g carbs, 35.8g protein, 2.2g fat)
50g chopped cherries (28 cals, 7g carbs)
1 tsp rosewater
1 tsp chocolate essence
Or -
Blueberry Vanilla:
200g blueberry yoghurt (80 cals, 11g carbs, 8.5g protein, 0.2g fat)
50g Vanilla protein powder (192 cal, 7.4g carbs, 35.8g protein, 2.2g fat)
50g blueberries (28cal, 7g carbs)
1 tsp vanilla extract (5 cals, 1g carb)
1 tsp rosewater
Directions: 
1.	Preheat oven to about 200 degree Celsius and line a round baking tin/pan/dish with paper. 
2.	Beat together the yogurt, cheeses, powder and flavorings. Whip the egg whites and fold it through the mix with the fruit then pour into your baking tin/dish/pan. 
3.	Put in the oven at 200 degrees for 30 minutes then turn down to 160 for another 30 minutes. Turn the oven off and let it sit in the heat for another 30 minutes then take it out and put it in the freezer.
Nutrition Facts: 
Roughly:
Calories - 1200
Carbs - 37
Protein - 181
Fats - 20 
And serves 8 with: 
150 cals, 4.7g carbs, 22g protein, 2.5g fat
Ingredients: 
1/4 apple
1/3c ground oats
1 cup fat free cottage cheese
1/2 scoop vanilla whey
1 tsp honey
1 oz. milk
Directions 
1.	In a bowl combine the milk, honey, cottage cheese, and protein powder then stir until you get a nice consistency. You can use a blender to smooth it if you like, but this is not necessary. 
2.	Chop up about a quarter of an apple (peeled is preferable) and microwave for 45 seconds to get a nice baked taste to it. 
3.	Find a suitable container (I used a square Tupperware bottom) and spray the insides with cooking spray. Toss in about half of the ground oats and shake it around so that they stick to the bottom and sides, pour the loose pieces back to be used later. 
4.	Take cottage cheese mixture and pour on top of oats in your container. 
5.	Take remaining oats and spread them evenly over the top of the cottage cheese mixture. 
6.	Apple chunks are placed on top to complete this masterpiece. 
7.	Shove in the freezer for an hour or so and its good to go... may come apart a bit when you take it out of the container, but it tastes just the same right?
Nutrition Facts: 
375 calories
3g fat
46g carbohydrates
41g protein

Chicken Parmesan

You will need:
2 lbs. Chicken breasts
1 cup bread crumbs
½ c. Parmesan cheese (you can hold off on this if wanting to conserve calories, etc.)
¼ c. parsley
1/8 t. salt
1/8 t. garlic powder
Jar of Healthy Choice spaghetti sauce OR for healthier version, make the homemade sauce recipe listed on the back of cans of diced tomatoes or tomato paste.
Mozzarella cheese (fat free or low fat)

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray. Beat the chicken until ½ inch thick or so. Set aside.

Mix in a bowl bread crumbs, parsley, salt, garlic powder, and parmesan cheese (if you are using the parm. cheese). 

Put the chicken in the mixture coating both sides of the chicken. Place it on the baking sheet and bake for 12 minutes or so. 

When the chicken is completely cooked, use a spoon to completely cover each chicken with sauce. Top with a little bit of mozzarella cheese. Place back into the oven and cook until cheese melts, about 5 minutes or so.

Serve with low carb spaghetti or wheat pasta, or if wanting to hold off on carbs you can serve it with steamed broccoli.

----------


## marcus300

Do you deliver to the UK ?

----------


## JohnboyF

STICKY THIS PLEASE....

I**.... keep'em coming bro... Nice work man!! Really appreciate it.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Cavender's Metabolic Cakes

Recipe:
¼ C. Whole Oatmeal
¼ C. Bulgur
¼ C. Wheat Gluten
¼ C. Whole Barley
1 Tbsp. Flax Seed Meal
3 Whole Eggs
1 Tbsp. Canola Oil 


Cavender's Metabolic Cakes. 
Directions:
Preheat Grill 300 degrees. Mix all ingredients in a large bowl. Drop pancake mixture on electric grill and cook at 300 degrees. When pancake mixture starts to form bubbles, flip the cakes over to grill the other side.
Servings: 3

Chocolate whey/fruit Muffins. My recipe, Turned out extremely good. 
________________________________________
These are the best tasting muffins I have ever had, no lie. I mixed everything together and cooked at 400* for 16 minutes. I sprinkled almond flakes on top and put all mixed ingredients into cupcake pans. These I would consider a cheat food for sure, but they are still really healthy.

Mix the following in large bowl:
1 pack low carb cake mix (I used duncan hines)
1 small scoop choclate protein mix ( I used Protowhey)
1/2 cup water
1/3 cup vegetable oil
2 whole eggs (or whites)
1 mashed banana
handfull of sliced strawberries
1/2 cup raw oatmeal
1 Tbsp crunchy peanut butter
1 Tsp cinamin powder
3 packs splenda
1/4 teaspoon morton lite salt (or just use salt)

You can also throw in other fruit like apple, berries, raisians. But this is what I used. These are really good and take about 5 minutes to prepare 16 minutes to cook. If you decide to make them, post and tell me if they are not the best muffins you have ever had.

CLEAN BULK CASSAROLE 
________________________________________
This morning I made a *BOMB* "Clean Bulk Cassarole" 

.. not that I've been eating very clean.. nor am I bulking... but its good food none the less...

#1 Take 1 large yam, chop up into large chunks, add 3 tbs of fat free milk, microwave for 15 minutes in glass cassarole dish

#2 Take 3-4 chicken breasts and pan fry with PAM. Season, and add in:
1 small can chopped olives, 3 tbs of sun dried tomatoes 
*OR*
1 c chopped spinach + 1 diced yellow onion
I like to season with salt free garlic and parsley powder, and chili powder

#3 Make Batter: 
1/4 c oats (for smoother texture, you can take this out and use corn meal or flour instead)
1/4 c corn meal
1/4 c whole wheat flour
2 eggs (or sub with 1/4 c applesauce and 1-2 tbs olive oil)
1/2 c fat free milk
2 tbs maple syrup (or your fave Splenda version)
1/2 tsp salt

#4

~Mash yams and spread evenly along bottom of cassarole dish. Top with minced garlic
~Spread chopped chicken breast mixture on top
~pour batter over everything
~Bake at 400 degrees for 15-20 min.

It took me less than an hour to cook it. I set the yams to micro b4 I went to the gym, and you can cook the chickn b4 hand, or use canned chicken. 

to save even more time, you can use fat free canned pinto peans instead of yams. Or you can use drained and mased black beans. 

Other "safe" things to add flavor are:
~microzapped turkey bacon, blotted heavily w/ paper towel
~parmesan cheese (sparingly)
~jalapenos (watch out for sodium)
~mushrooms

Cold Sweet Potatoes

1.) Take and bake your sweet potatoes about 10-15 or so.
2.) Allow them to cool a bit.
3.) Peel all the skin off, should come off easy if they are cooked enough
4.) place in a bowl and mash just like you would reg. potatoes.
5.) Add cinnamon to taste while whipping them to a pudding like consistancy
6.) Put them in the refigerator overnite
7.) After they are cold. (Yes COLD SWEET POTATOES!!!) try em, trust me

Tastes like pie filling. I eat them all the time, never get tired of them and its a great carb.

Cookie Crumb Crust

Recipe:
1 C. Sifted Soy Flour
1 Tsp. Baking Soda
1 Tsp. Baking Powder
½ Tsp. Salt
½ C. of Fat Free Promise Butter
½ C. Splenda Brown Sugar 
¼ C. Baking Splenda
1 Tsp. Vanilla
4 Tbsp. Low Carb Peanut Butter
2 Egg Whites
½ C. Fat Free Butter 
Directions:
Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Sift together soy flour, baking powder and salt into bowl. Cream the fat free butter with the Splenda brown sugar and the baking Splenda in mixer with wire whip attachment for 1 minute. Add vanilla and peanut butter and mix - 1 minute.
Scrape sides of bowl with rubber spatula and add egg whites - continue to mix for 1 minute. Gradually stir in the dry ingredients until mixed. Spoon out teaspoonfuls of dough and form into balls. Place on greased cookie sheet about 2 inches apart and flatten with fork into circles. Bake for 10 - 15 minutes until lightly brown. Remove from oven and let cool on rack.

Crispy Italian Herbed Chicken

Recipe:
1½ C. Low Carb Breadcrumbs
1½ Tsp. Grated Lemon Rind
1½ Tbsp. Fresh Parsley Minced
1 Tbsp. Fresh Oregano Minced
1 Tbsp. Fresh Basil Chopped
Salt and Pepper To Taste
3 Egg Whites
1 Tsp. Lemon Juice
6 Chicken Breast Halves 
Directions:
Preheat oven to 450 degrees. Mix together first six ingredients in a large zip loc bag. Seal the bag and shake the ingredients well. Combine the egg whites and lemon juice. Brush this mixture over the chicken breasts. Place the coated chicken into the bag, seal, and shake until the chicken is thoroughly coated.
Place the chicken on a baking sheet that has been sprayed with non stick cooking spray, sprinkle the remaining breadcrumb mixture over the chicken. Bake for 25 - 35 minutes or until the chicken is done.
Servings: 6 chicken breasts

Cucumber Salad

Recipe:
2 English Cucumbers Peeled
2 Red Onions Sliced
1 Tsp. Salt
½ Tsp. Black Pepper
½ Tsp. Red Pepper Flakes
2 C. White Wine Vinegar
2/3 C. Splenda 
Directions:
Slice cucumbers and onions into thin slices. In a large bowl, mix together salt, pepper, pepper flakes, vinegar and Splenda. Add the cucumbers and red onions to the vinegar mixture. Cover, chill and marinate the cucumbers, stirring occasionally at least four hours before serving.
Servings: 4

----------


## IBdmfkr

Egg Muffins

I shop at Costco and I use their version of the egg beaters. They call them Egg Starts. All egg whites with yellow coloring. 
Start with a muffin tray and spray it down with cooking spray. 
Then I use Kraft fatfree cheese (which is suprisingly high in protien with no carbs or fat). Put a little cheese in to each muffin slot. 
Then use your choise fat meat I've used every thing from cherizo ( i know it's high in fat) to turkey. I'll even use some 97% lean ground beef. Drop a little meat into each slot. 
Then pour the egg starts into each slot, filling to the top of the tray. 
Then bake for 20-30 min. at 350.

Eggplant Rollups

Recipe:
1 1 Lb. Eggplant
½ tsp. Dried Oregano
Black Pepper (to taste)
2 Tbsp. Salsa
1 Green Onion Minced
1 Tbsp. Roasted Red Pepper Minced
8 Oz. Fat Free Cream Cheese 
Directions:
Preheat oven on Broiler. Cut the eggplant lengthwise into 1/4 inch thick slices. Do not use the outer two slices. Lightly spray both sides of the eggplant with non stick cooking spray and sprinkle with oregano and pepper. Place the eggplant onto a rack of a broiler pan. Broil the eggplant for 2 minutes per side or until tender and lightly golden.
While the eggplant is cooking, mix the salsa, onion, fat free cream cheese and red pepper in a small bowl. Spread each eggplant slice with the cream cheese mixture and roll the eggplant up (jelly roll fashion) starting at the narrow end. Secure the eggplant rollup with a toothpick inserted into the middle. Serve immediately.
Servings: 6 rollups

Fat Free Cheesecake

Recipe:
Use the recipe for the Cookie Crumb Crust for the crust of the cheesecake
Cheesecake Filling:
2 (8 oz) pkgs. Fat Free Cream Cheese
¼ C. Fat Free Sour Cream
1 C. Baking Splenda
7 Egg Whites
1 Tsp. Vanilla Extract
4 Tbsp. Fat Free Promise Butter 
Directions:
Preheat oven to 300 degrees. Mix cream cheese with mixer or wire whip. Add sour cream, Splenda, egg whites, vanilla and butter to bowl and continue to mix for 4 - 5 minutes. Pour mixture over cooled cookie crust and bake for 1 hour and 15 minutes in water bath. Remove from oven and let cool. Refrigerate after it has cooled.
Servings: 6 slices

Fish Burritos

Recipe:
4 lbs of Orange Roughy, Cod, Grouper or Tilapia
1 Packet of Low Sodium Taco Seasoning
3 Tbsp. of Chicken Broth
Fat Free Bean Dip (see recipe)
Homemade Salsa (see recipe)
¼ c. Fat Free Cheddar Cheese
¼ c. of Shredded Lettuce
Low Carb, Low Fat Wheat Tortillas
Directions:
Bake the fish for the recommended time. When the fish is finished baking, place the fish in a non stick skillet that is sprayed with non stick cooking spray. Sprinkle the taco seasoning over the fish and add the chicken stock. Heat mixture and break up the fish into smaller pieces making sure that the seasoning covers all the fish. Cook for 5 minutes on medium heat.
Warm the tortillas in microwave before making the burritos. Take one tortilla and spread 1/4 c. of the fat free bean dip over the tortilla. Place the cheese, lettuce, and 3 oz of the fish in the middle of tortilla and then fold into a burrito. Cover the burrito with homemade salsa.
Optional, can be served with fat free sour cream.
Servings: 1 Serving

Granola

Recipe:
4 c. Old Fashioned Oats
1 c. Dried Dates
½ c. Sunflower Seeds
½ c. Coconut
½ c. Fat Free Powdered Milk
½ c. Soy Flour
½ c. Chopped Almonds
½ c. Sugar Free Maple Syrup
½ c. Sugar Free Vanilla Coffee Flavoring
¼ c. Almond Butter
1 tsp. Vanilla
Directions:
Preheat oven to 275 degrees. Mix dry ingredients. Mix syrup, coffee flavoring, vanilla, and almond butter and add it to the dry mix. Mix thoroughly. Spread ingredients evenly onto two cookie sheets sprayed with nonstick cooking spray. Bake at 275, mixing and turning the granola every 15 minutes during the baking process until toasted to your preference.

Granola Bars

These bars provide a nice snack, and they're good for that second post-workout meal after your shake. 
Ingredients: 
	2 cups raw oat bran 
	2 cups rolled oats 
	1 cup whole wheat flour 
	1 cup egg whites 
	1 cup nonfat milk 
	2 cups chocolate whey protein powder 
	½ cup granulated Trans-Plex Sweet-n-Up 
	5-6 scoops maltodextrin (180 grams) 
	1/2 tsp salt 
	1 tsp cinnamon 
	1 tsp vanilla extract 
	2 tablespoons oil (canola or olive) 
Instructions: 
Mix it all together in a big bowl, then spread it out on a large nonstick cooking tray. Add some cooking spray, or wipe a little olive oil on the pan with a paper towel. Bake for 25-30 minutes @ 350 degrees. 
Cut into 10 pieces. 
Macronutrient Profile (each bar): 
	K/cal: 344 
	Fat: 5 g (1s, 2.5m, 1.5p) 
	Carbs: 54 g (Fiber: 7 g) 
	Protein: 28 g 

Green Pepper Tartar Sauce

Recipe:
¼ c. Finely Chopped Green Pepper
¼ c. Miracle Whip Light
¼ c. Fat Free Sour Cream
1 Tbsp. Dijon Mustard
¼ tsp. Pepper
2 tsp. Lemon Juice
½ Clove of Garlic
Directions:
Mix ingredients together and blend thoroughly with a food processor.
Servings: 4 servings

Grilled Asparagus & Roasted Tomato Salsa

Recipe:
1 Pound of Fresh Asparagus
6 Plum Tomatoes
4 oz of Kalmata Olives, Pitted and Chopped 
¼ c. Scallions Chopped
½ tsp. Black Pepper
1 Lemon, Zested and Juiced
1 Clove of Garlic Crushed
3 Tbsp of Fresh Chopped Basil
4 Tbsp of Balsamic Vinegar
Directions:
Preheat oven at 400. Blanch asparagus in boiling water for 30 seconds and then chill. Cut tomatoes in halves and toss together 2 tbsp of balsamic vinegar, half of the garlic, pepper and half of the basil in large bowl. Roast on a baking sheet at 400 degrees for 15 minutes. Cool. 
Cut the cooled oven roasted tomatoes into chunks and put into bowl. Combine the olives, 2 tbsp. of balsamic vinegar, lemon zest, the remaining garlic and basil and scallions in bowl and mix thoroughly. Roast asparagus for 3 to 4 minutes, remove and sprinkle with lemon juice. Arrange asparagus on serving dish and spoon roasted tomato salsa over asparagus.

Grilled Turkey Club 
________________________________________
Ingredients 
4 slices turkey bacon, cooked 
4 slices 100 percent whole-wheat bread 
6 teaspoons light margarine 
1 tablespoon mustard 
4 ounces sliced turkey breast 
4 slices fresh tomato 
2 ounces (1/2cup) reduced-fat cheddar cheese, shredded 
Directions 
Put bacon atop 2 paper towels on a microwave-safe plate; lay another towel on top. 
Microwave until crisp, about 2 minutes. (The paper towels will absorb much of the fat.) 
Crumble. 
Spread one side of each bread slice with mustard and the other side with 1 teaspoon of margarine. 
Top 2 slices of bread each with half of the turkey, tomato, bacon and cheese. 
Top each stack with a slice of bread, mustard side in. 
In a nonstick pan, melt remaining margarine over medium heat. 
Grill sandwiches until golden, 3-4 minutes per side. Cut in half; serve. 
Nutritional Facts 
Yield: 2 servings 
Nutritional Facts (Per Serving) 
Calories: 378
Fat: 10.9 G 
Protein: 33 G 
Carbohydrates: 40 G

----------


## IBdmfkr

Healthy Cheesecake!

1 kg of no sodium pressed cottage cheese 

4 packs cherry sugar free Jell-O 

8 scopes on vanilla protein powder 

2 cups egg whites pasteurized 



Break up pressed cottage cheese, with hand blender start adding in egg whites, blend tell smooth then add in protein powder, boil water and mix 1 cup hot water with 4 packs of Jell-O tell Jell-O dissolves. Add Jell-O mixture into cheese blend smooth pour into large Tupperware chill over night.



Makes 8 large servings 1 serving has 245 cals 1 gram fat 5 gram carbs 50 grams protein.


Chocolate Cheesecake

4 cups pressed cottage cheese 
16 scopes on chocolate whey (or any other great tasting whey works) 
4 packets knox gelitan 

In bowl crumble cottage cheese, in a large bowl 3 cups water and scope in whey with hand blender blend as you go, in seprate small bowl 1 cup boiling water and disolve 4 packets knox plain gelatin. Start blending in protien mixture with cottage cheese tell smooth, then pour in gelitan mix and blend well for several minutes. Pour into 1 cup tupware containers allow to sit over night.

Makes 11 servings 

Cals Fat Carb Prot 
230 2 4 48

Optional crumble bottom per serving: 
1/8 c oats 
1 tbsp anpb 
1 packet splenda 

Mix in small blow then press out in bottom of 1 cup size tupeware. Poor cheese cake mixture on top let sit over night. 

Break down with optional bottom:
Cals Fat Carb Prot
369 10 14 53

Homemade Beef Jerky
½ day ½ day prep 
4 lbs london broil beef or flank steak 

2 teaspoons black pepper 

2 teaspoons chili powder 

2 teaspoons garlic powder 

2 teaspoons cayenne pepper, more if you like it hot 

2 teaspoons onion powder 

1 teaspoon liquid smoke 

1/4 cup soy sauce or low sodium soy sauce 

1/2 cup worcestershire sauce 
1/2 cup Frank's red hot sauce 
1.	Trim all fat off meat. 
2.	Cut steak in to 4 inch strips. 
3.	The steak should be about 1/2 inch thick. 
4.	It's easier to cut meat partially frozen. 
5.	Pound meat lightly, you don't want it too thin. 
6.	Add all ingredients in a large bowl. 
7.	Mix well. 
8.	Cover and refrigerate overnight. (8 hrs.). 
9.	Line cookie sheets with tin foil. 
10.	Place steak strips on sheets, don't overlap meat. 
11.	Set oven at lowest temperature. (150-175 degrees). 
12.	Bake six hours, turning after three hours. 
13.	Jerky is done when meat is dried out, depending on your oven. 
14.	Worth the wait! 

Homemade Salsa

Recipe:
¼ c. Chopped Onion
1 Cloves of Garlic
½ Jalapeno Pepper
20 Cherry Tomatoes
¼ c. Roasted Red Pepper
1 Lime Zest
Small Sprigs of Cilantro
Directions:
Mix all ingredients together. Add more or less cilantro and jalapeno pepper based on personal taste to make it more mild or hot. This recipe is fairly mild. Blend with either a food processor, blender or Magic Bullet. Do not over blend. Store in refrigerator. 
Servings: 5 Servings

Honey Dijon Marinade

Recipe:
¼ c. Dijon Mustard
¼ c. Sugar Free Honey
1 Tbsp. Lemon Juice
2 Cloves of Garlic Minced
1 Tbsp. Black Pepper
1 tsp. Fennel Seeds
1 lb. of Flank Steak, Sirloin, or Filets
Directions:
Mix together all of the ingredients. Spread the marinade over both sides of the steak of choice leaving some of the marinade for basting. Cover the steak and let it marinate for at least 3 - 5 hours. Use the leftover marinade to spread on the top of the steaks during the cooking process. Grill the steak over medium to high heat until desired doneness.

Ice Cream Sandwiches 
________________________________________
Ingredients 
1/3 cup Grape-Nuts cereal 
2 tablespoons mini chocolate chips 
1 cup softened nonfat ice cream (your favorite flavor) 
4 graham crackers broken into 8 squares 
Directions 
In a small bowl, combine Grape-Nuts cereal and chocolate chips; set aside. 
Spread ice cream over four graham-cracker squares; top with remaining squares. Roll sides in Grape-Nuts mixture. 
Freeze. 
Nutritional Facts 
Yield: 2 servings 
Nutritional Facts (Per Serving) 
Calories: 175
Fat: 4 G 
Protein: 1 G 
Carbohydrates: 24G 

*IDEAS FOR OATMEAL*:

*Apple Cinnamon*: Add chopped apple or a few teaspoons of natural, unsweetened applesauce to oaAdd chopped apple or a few teaspoons of natural, unsweetened applesauce to oatmeal and cook. Sprinkle with cinnamon. tmeal and cook. Sprinkle with cinnamon. 
*Maple & Brown Sugar* Use sugar-free pancake syrup and a dash of cinnamon or artificial brown sugarUse sugar-free pancake syrup and a dash of cinnamon or artificial brown sugar replacement by Sugar Twin that is now available. replacement by Sugar Twin that is now available. 
*Fruit & Cream*: Add a little milk or vanilla protein powder and a few strawberries, blueberries, peacAdd a little milk or vanilla protein powder and a few strawberries, blueberries, peaches, or a teaspoon of sugar free preserves. hes, or a teaspoon of sugar free preserves. 
Maple Walnut:	Add 1Add 1 tbsp sugar-free pancake syrup and a few chopped walnuts. tbsp sugar-free pancake syrup and a few chopped walnuts. 
*French Vanilla*:	Add Add 1 tsp vanilla, a splash of low-fat milk, and a packet of artificial sweetener. 1 tsp vanilla, a splash of low-fat milk, and a packet of artificial sweetener. 
*Cinnamon Raisin*:	Try using a few dashes of cinnamon, a splash of sugar-free maple syrup and a teaTry using a few dashes of cinnamon, a splash of sugar-free maple syrup and a teaspoon of raisins. spoon of raisins. 
Protein Boost:	Stir iStir in 1 scoop of your favorite protein powder. n 1 scoop of your favorite protein powder. 
*Butter Pecan*:	Add a splash of imitation butter flavor, teaspoon of Promise fat-free butter replAdd a splash of imitation butter flavor, teaspoon of Promise fat-free butter replacement or a few dashes of Butter Buds and a teaspoon of chopped pecans. acement or a few dashes of Butter Buds and a teaspoon of chopped pecans. 
*Other Grains*:	Try aTry a multi-grain hot cereal, 5 or 7-grain hot cereal, oat bran, or get even fancier and splurge on some imported McCann Steel Cut Oatmeal for a little change of pace when you are bored with regular oatmeal. Any of the flavor varieties listed above work well with these complex carbohydrate hot cereals-grain hot cereal, 5 or 7-grain hot cereal, oat bran, or get even fancier and splurge on some imported McCann Steel Cut Oatmeal for a little change of pace when you are bored with regular oatmeal. Any of the flavor varieties listed above work well with these complex carbohydrate hot cereals. 
Stella's Kitchen Tips 

Low Carb Bread

Recipe:
¾ c. Hot Water
1 c. Cold Water
2 Tbsp. Olive Oil
1 Pkg. of Rapid Rise Yeast
1 ¼ c. Almond Flour
1 ¼ c. Wheat Bran
1 c. Vital Wheat Gluten
2 Tbsp of Thicken/Thin not sugar or (2 tbsp. of equal parts of xanthan gum, guar gum, and powdered egg whites)
2/3 c. Soy Flour
¾ tsp. Salt
Directions:
*Preheat oven at 200. Lightly spray bread pans with non stick cooking spray. In large bowl, combine the hot and cold water and the olive oil. Stir in the yeast and allow it to activate-you will see small bubbles forming in the mixture. This takes about 5 minutes.
In a separate bowl, combine the dry ingredients together and add the activated yeast mixture to the dry ingredients and mix together. Spray your hands with non stick cooking spray and using your hands, knead the dough for five minutes.
*Turn off oven
Divide the dough into quarters and shape each quarter into a round or log shaped loaf. Place the dough in the bread pans and place it in the oven. Allow the dough to rise for an hour or until it has tripled in size. Leaving the bread in the oven, turn the oven on to 350 degrees and bake the bread for approximately 30 minutes.
Servings: 24 servings (4 loaves)

Low Carb Peanut Butter Cookie

Recipe:
½ c. Sifted Soy Flour
½ c. Beverly Vanilla Ultra Size
1 tsp. Baking Soda
1 tsp. Baking Powder 
½ tsp. Salt 
½ c. of Fat Free Promise Butter
½ c. Splenda Brown Sugar 
¼ c. Baking Splenda 
1 tsp. Vanilla
4 tbsp. Low Carb Peanut Butter 
2 Egg Whites
Directions:
Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Sift together soy flour, protein powder, baking powder, and baking soda into bowl. Cream the fat free butter with the Splenda brown sugar and the baking Splenda in mixer with wire whip attachment for 1 minute.
Add vanilla and peanut butter and mix - 1 minute. Scrape sides of bowl with rubber spatula and add egg whites - continue to mix for 1 minute.
Gradually stir in the dry ingredients until mixed. Spoon out teaspoonfuls of dough and form into balls. Place on greased cookie sheet about 2 inches apart and flatten with fork into circles. Bake for 10 - 15 minutes until lightly brown. Remove from oven and let cool on rack.
Servings: 12 Cookies

Low Fat Bean Dip

Recipe:
1 15 oz. Can of Black Beans
1 15 oz. Can of Garbanzo Beans
¼ c. Chopped Onion
1 Cloves of Garlic
½ c. Roasted Red Peppers
¼ c. Chicken Broth Low Sodium
2 Tbsp. of Balsamic Vinegar
Directions:
Mix all ingredients together. Blend with either a food processor, blender or Magic Bullet. Do not over blend. Store in refrigerator.
Servings: 10 Servings

Maple Glazed Sweet Potatoes

Recipe:
2 lbs. Sweet Potatoes (4 - 6 medium potatoes)
½ c. Sugar Free Maple Syrup
2 Tbsp. Splenda Brown Sugar
1 Tbsp. Dijon Mustard
½ c. Fresh Cranberries
Directions:
Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Peel and cut the sweet potatoes into 1 inch chunks. In large bowl, mix the maple syrup, mustard; add the sweet potatoes and cranberries. Toss the mixture thoroughly so that the potatoes are evenly coated with the syrup.
Pour the mixture into a three quart baking dish making sure that the mixture is spread out evenly. Bake uncovered for 30 - 35 minutes stirring twice throughout baking time, until the potatoes are glazed and tender.
Servings: 8

Maple Pecan Granola

Recipe:
2 c. Quick Oats
2 c. Old Fashioned Oats
8 oz. of ground/chopped Pecans
2 c. of Sugar Free Maple Syrup
Directions:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Mix ingredients together in large mixing bowl. Spread ingredients evenly onto a cookie sheet sprayed with nonstick cooking spray. Bake at 350 for 1 hour - 1 ½ hours. Halfway through baking time, turn granola over in pan and break up in pieces.
Servings: 8 servings

Meringue

Recipe:
5 Egg Whites
1 Tbsp. Cornstarch
¼ tsp. Cream of Tartar
1/3 c. Baking Splenda
1 tsp. Vanilla
Directions:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Place egg whites in mixing bowl and beat on high speed with an electric mixer until frothy. Gradually add cornstarch, cream of tartar, and Splenda while beating on low speed. Beat on high speed until stiff peaks form. Top pie with meringue and bake for 10 - 12 minutes or until slightly brown.
Servings: Meringue for 1 pie (6 servings)

Moroccan Chicken

Bust-out the fez, it's time for a little taste of Marrakesh. 
Ingredients: 
	12 oz. grilled chicken breast, cubed 
	1/2 cup whole wheat couscous, dry 
	1 cup chicken broth, from bouillon 
	Sun-dried tomatoes, about 20 pieces, chopped 
	2 medium tomatoes, chopped 
	1 medium onion, chopped 
	2 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
	1 can green peas, drained 
	4 tablespoons nonfat plain yogurt 
	Spices (below) 
Instructions: 
Fry the garlic and onions in a nonstick pan (large enough to hold all the ingredients listed above) with cooking spray for a couple of minutes until they start to brown, then add the chopped tomatoes. Stir until they become fluid, and then add the broth. Bring to a boil and add the following spices: 1 bay leaf (whole), 4 whole cardamon pods, dash of cinnamon, dash of tumeric, dash of chili powder, 1 teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon ground coriander. Slowly stir-in the yogurt, one tablespoon at a time. 
Add the chicken, sun-dried tomatoes, and peas. Then stir-in the dry couscous, cover, reduce the heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Remove from heat, fluff with a fork, cover it again and let it sit for a few minutes before serving. 
Makes 2 servings. 
Macronutrient Profile (each serving): 
	K/cal: 670 
	Fat: 9 g (3 s, 3m, 3p) 
	Carbs: 73 g (12 fiber) 
	Protein: 73 g 

Nutty Dressing

Recipe:
½ C. Balsamic Vinegar
¼ C. Olive Oil
½ C. Flax Seed Oil
2 Tbsp. Of Dijon Mustard
½ Tsp. Pepper Flakes
½ Tsp. Dried Parsley
Directions:
Blend all ingredients in a small food processor. Store in a dark container. Mixture will keep for two weeks in fridge.

Savory Oatmeal Pancake: Try it, I swear. 
________________________________________
This is a modification of the sweet chocolate pancake that I thought of when I wanted to make one for lunch or dinner. It may not sound very good, but I assure you that it is very good. Once a few people try it and verify, I am sure it will become rather popular.

1 cup oatmeal
1 egg
2 egg whites
3 oz cooked chicken breast
Pepper
Chili Powder.
Garlic/onion powder.

Shred the chicken rather thinly, so that it can be spread uniformly through the pancake.
Mix all of this in a bowl. Add water until it becomes a thick paste. Not as thin as regular pancake batter, but not like cookie dough. Cream of wheat consistency. It requires slightly more water than the protein powder recipe. Once you try it a few times you will get the hang of how much water you need to make it work the way you want.

Heat up a skillet, and spray it with PAM.

When the skillet is real hot dump in the batter/dough. Spread it to the desired diameter with the spoon. Allow that side to cook completely. ~3 minutes. With this it is better to undercook it a bit so it stays real moist.

Flip. I use the fancy skillet flip, but I suppose you could use a spatula if you are not as gifted ;-).

Enjoy

58 Carbs 52 Protein 14 Fat
9 fiber

566 Calories 

All of this can be changed as desired. It is a bit low in calories (because I am using it while I am dieting), you may substitute cut up steak ( which I have tried and is very good), or you may add more eggs or oats. The pancake will work as long as you have some eggs and some oats, the rest is up to you.

I occasionally will add finely diced onions which make it great.

Old Fashioned Meatloaf

Recipe:
1 Pound Of Lean Ground Sirloin
¼ Tsp. Black Pepper
½ C. Chopped Onion
½ C. Chopped Green Pepper
2 Egg Whites, Slightly Beaten
¼ C. Beef (Or Vegetable) Broth
½ C. Quick Cooking Oats
Topping:
1/3 C. Low Carb Ketchup
2 Tbsp. Splenda Brown Sugar
1 Tbsp. Prepared Mustard
Directions:
Preheat oven to 375°F degrees. Mix all of the meatloaf ingredients together in large bowl making sure that it is mixed well. Shape mixture into a loaf and place in a baking dish that has been sprayed with non-stick cooking spray. Mix the topping ingredients together and spread on top of the loaf.
Bake at 375°F for 1 hour.
Servings: 4 servings.

----------


## IBdmfkr

I've grown bored of copy and pasting.. let me know if you want the rest of them up, that was only through the Letter "O" lmao.. got like 15-20 more I believe.

----------


## blackhalo

> I've grown bored of copy and pasting.. let me know if you want the rest of them up, that was only through the Letter "O" lmao.. got like 15-20 more I believe.


thank you for taking the time do it.. i'll be a coming back to this thread for sure.

----------


## JohnboyF

Keep postin bro... ! great stuff

----------


## stocky121

great post I** post some more up when you have the time mate

----------


## ricogl40

awesome post! so much stuff to work with! thanks a lot.

----------


## G Child

lotsa good stuff bro - thanx

----------


## guest589745

MORE MORE MORE !!! THAT CHEESCAKE RULES! I had never made cheescake til that one!

----------


## IBdmfkr

lol.. I'm at work, post more when I have some free time at the house  :Smilie: 

Glad you liked it.

----------


## guest589745

I went to the store and bought everything I needed for all of these recipes. I already had the meat but it cost almost $200. 

But thats nothin to you right lol.

----------


## IBdmfkr

lol.. Yea 200$ is a lot, but normally I spend an average of around 1200-1500/month for food. But I rarely eat out or eat anything other than what I fix and I have 7-8meals/day.. Probably runs me around 4-5$/meal. So 40-50$/day for me to eat I figured.. $50 x 30days = 1500$  :Frown:  That's depressing.

----------


## JohnboyF

bump.. for views... good stuff

----------


## ianchov

great recipes I***...good job
thanks

----------


## ASN

beautiful thread..

----------


## OTerror

nice post, www.dietindex.net is another good recipe site specifically for the bodybuilder.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Great addition, good site bro!

----------


## StoneGRMI

> nice post, www.dietindex.net is another good recipe site specifically for the bodybuilder.



awesome site!

----------


## OTerror

> awesome site!


Yup, if you look at the bottom and go to "older posts" you can see more recipes for each category or just use the search. They update almost every day, share it! use it!

----------


## rubix6

wow! nice info!

----------


## guest589745

Bump.

Some hella good shit in here if you actually make it. The meatloaf was good, I never made meatloaf ever before.

----------


## fatrock

there is a lot of recipies here, some good stuff, i am going to have to give them a try.

----------


## mrjingalang

Tons of info, making me hungry.
thanks for the recipies

----------


## Jakspro

Bump for people who need new meal ideas. And now i can keep track of this kick ass thread!

----------


## Flagg

Mega bump!

Been wanting to make some protien bars and stuff and this thread is chock FULL of quality recipes!

----------


## Prada

> [COLOR="Blue"]Bodybuilding Recipes 
> ________________________________________
> Breakfast
> 
> 
> Body building recipe #1
> 
> 
> Granola Crunch
> ...


Ibd, do you buy your granola or make your own? Any suggestions as to which to buy? Im going to try this as a snack a friend also talked to me about this as well.

----------


## IBdmfkr

I don't eat granola.. if I did I'd probably make it so I know exactly what is in the ingredients, then again depends on how strict I'm watching my diet.

----------


## canadian meat

Thanks and I wrote a couple down hope to try out

----------


## bigpapabuff

I'll definitely give the beef taco salad a try. Thanks for the recipes.

----------


## ottopit

nice work i'm cutting right now so i'm trying to watch my carbs but alot of these look awesome!

----------

